

Find "friends with benefits" using facebook - prt2101
http://www.doyouwannahookup.com

======
kgrin
Like its various predecessors, you have to ask whether you truly trust this
site with a (presumably) fairly sensitive piece of information.

~~~
prt2101
true, but people keep a lot of sensitive information lying around the internet
- you'd have to trust all those sites too, right?

~~~
marciovm123
yea but this is a very concentrated list of extremely private information -
for your whole life, a list of people you were interested in hooking up with
could cause all kinds of harm.

~~~
vptes11
The messages, emails, and IMs you send around, not to mention your credit
card/address/etc., are equally as sensitive.

~~~
endtime
Not on average. As marciovm pointed out, this is highly concentrated. It's
also the kind of information you might be unlikely to put in an email or IM.

Trusting people with email and credit card info carries legal and financial
risks, but this carries a social risk that can have a much longer-lasting
effect.

------
ivankirigin
A complete social graph and ubiquitous tools like facebook will make lots of
apps like this possible.

<http://thread.com> is doing some interesting things here too.

it is funny how online dating is an extremely crowded space that is also wide
open for new players

------
char
I think this is a great idea. If I weren't in a relationship and had some
friends (or more likely, acquaintances) on Facebook I was interested in, I'd
totally do this.

In terms of privacy, I would definitely trust this application not to leak
information about my secret crushes. If they did, I don't see how they'd
succeed.

------
andrewljohnson
These sites don't work how they claim to. Many people will just go fishing by
putting in tons of names.

What's to stop me from putting in all my friends' names? Nothing, and that's
exactly what this site wants me to do from a business perspective.

------
philwelch
These were around for years before Facebook. Most of them just used email. I
bet this site is just someone reliving their teen years, because in my teen
years these sites were a dime a dozen.

------
pohl
It's like "The Circuit" on Logan's Run. Now we just need a mandatory
termination at the age of 30.

------
ebun
If they started charging money would this cross the line into prostitution?

~~~
kgrin
Does any online dating site that charges?

~~~
ebun
Good question. Most advertise as helping you find a life partner or date,
whereas this is blatantly advertising itself as a hookup site. But there are
"adult friend" finding sites so this doesnt't really differ.

I guess not.

